# Oscar Spawn



## ibcd

Woke up a few days ago to a hut covered with eggs. Pulled the hut out put in 10gal with a airstone & water from ma&pa's tank. I now have a couple hundred wigglers lol anybody in iowa want a oscar? Its cool when they spawn but man they just have so many.


----------



## BRUNER247

Pics or it didn't happen. Lmao


----------



## ibcd

Won't let me add pics with droid. Lol u know it happened you just left here &seen it


----------



## BRUNER247

Problem is I think you n duster only ones in iowa on here.


----------



## ibcd

Lmao its all good. Got 2 lfs that wants some. Mite have to run acouple buckets 2dtown.


----------



## bob351

always wanted to spawn oscars... post some pics of the setup when you can, but nice job


----------



## lorteti hr

I need to see that..ok man run to the store and buy some camera...hurry man...you are still at home???run...


----------



## BRUNER247

Well you know I'll push a bucket load down home for ya also. If you get some pics cd I'm sure somebody would post em for ya or if nothing else I'll post em for ya when I get back home. Problem will probably be that they're just so small that they won't show in pic. Great job cd now spawn them P-bass bro.


----------



## scent troll

thats awesome
you should keep a few and grow your second generation oscars

and if you have a spawning pair, get a grower tank for the fry so u can sell them at an inch or so in length
make some cash


----------



## ibcd

Ill get some pics. Fry are free swimming today. This is there 2nd batch


----------



## scent troll

wow already!
post some pics for sure
always cool to see stuff like this

how are the adult oscars doing?


----------



## BRUNER247

I seen em Sunday n yokes were all but used up.i Think warm water sped em up faster than last time. I bet he has 150-250 fry. Said he didn't notice em right away n tankmates ate most of em. Parents are nice looking fish. Awesome colors n great patterns on em. He put the hut that they spawned on back in with parents. I seen em mouthing it after he put it back in so who knows they might spawn right away again.


----------



## BRUNER247

How's them babies doing cd?


----------



## shaneb

Thats pretty cool. If you get pics and need them posted I can do it for ya..

I'm close to Iowa on the Illinois side(about 45 minutes from Iowa border) but I don't want no stinking Oscars..LOL

Bruner spawn them Macs already damnit. wife is wanting me to setup a sw tank but I am holding out for more macs..LOL


----------



## BRUNER247

I'm slacking Shane. @ cd get some pics of them babies.


----------



## Guest

Oscar babies!!!!!!! I wanna see


----------



## scent troll

hope all is well, hes been quiet for a few weeks. 
no worries on the pics. just an update is all we need.


----------



## BRUNER247

They still doing good n growin like crazy he told me this mornin


----------



## BRUNER247

Cd sent me a couple pics n gonna take more this afternoon.


----------



## ibcd

Lol sorry guys I been slacking. I sent bruner some pics 2posr for me. Fry doin good swimmin around like crazy growin everyday. They still on brine can't wait to get em on blood worms &moved in 2there 40breeder so I can grow em out. I have a fs trade me some juvies for taranchulas.


----------



## BRUNER247

here you go CD....................looking good.


----------



## lorteti hr

wow man thats a little bit crowded....
what kind of oscars do you have...?


----------



## ibcd

Whats crowded the corner of the fry tank? They're balledup by choice where one goes they all go like a swarm. 1is black&orange 1is o.d. green&orange just your basic oscar. 
When they actually get some size& start to look like a oscar I have a 40breeder sitting there waiting to put them in. The reason the water is low was because I was doin a w/c thought it be a good time for pic


----------



## BRUNER247

Lil bit crowded? Lmao


----------



## scent troll

lol its not crowded. fry pack themselves together. 
thats a healthy looking batch. do you have any plans to grow one of the fry up and keep it? i always wanted to do that. keep a fish that my fish bred in my tank and have a second generation. how cool.


----------



## lorteti hr

For me it's crowded like in a shoping mall..


----------



## ibcd

Central said:


> lol its not crowded. fry pack themselves together.
> thats a healthy looking batch. do you have any plans to grow one of the fry up and keep it? i always wanted to do that. keep a fish that my fish bred in my tank and have a second generation. how cool.


Yes I'm going to keep one. I did last time but a friend talked me out of it,but not this time I will keep one. Its cool to show people&say this is from them.


----------



## BRUNER247

lorteti hr said:


> For me it's crowded like in a shoping mall..


Mall crowded isn't bad. Its concert crowded that ya have to watch n be careful. Lol


----------



## ibcd

Moved lil oscars to there new home today a 40breeder. They are growing well, &eating bloodworms. Prob 1/2-3/4" I'll get some new pics &try to get them posted.


----------



## Smoke

Cool stuff. How does the parents look?


----------



## ibcd

Few pics from crappy droid


----------



## ibcd

Black/orange. O.D.green/orange. Last batch had both colors &a few that stayed black.


----------



## ibcd

Another pic


----------



## scent troll

amazing how small they are. its crazy looking at those fry and knowing how big they are going to get.


----------



## bob351

That is awesome man wish i had the tank space to have a pair of o's... i like my nitrates under 20ppm so with two 0's i would need to free up my 180 for a pair to keep levels at that without huge water changes multiple times a week


----------



## ibcd

Ya its crazy how small they start&how fast they grow. The parents are in a 180 gal they're pigs lol make a bigger mess than any of my p's can't wait until they get1"-1 1/2" so I can trade for some new tarantula's


----------



## BRUNER247

Awesome little guys. Breeding award.


----------



## ibcd




----------



## Sacrifice

This really makes me want to setup an oscar tank. I miss my old oscars.


----------



## ibcd

Theyre a pretty cool fish. My kid wants to come down&see the arch if we do I'll bring you some lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Amazing! Congratz...


----------



## BRUNER247

Update, update.


----------

